# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Посоветуйте конфигурацию системника.

## Emporio

Посоветуйте конфигурацию системника, который мог бы работать по несколько суток подряд не перегреваясь и создавая минимум шума. Основной задачей будет работа в интернете, но игры тоже не мало важно. Бюджет пока что не обговаривается, но чем дешевле тем лучше. Присмотрел конфигурацию, http://www.citilink.ru/configurator/q1599/ может что то поменять?

----------


## Урич

если комп рассматривается только для домашнего инета, то мне кажется что материнская плата навороченная. И оперативной памяти маловать будет.

----------


## манюня

Мне кажется что материнка тут не нужна такая навороченная, любая 775 сокет пойдет. И винт бы порекомендовал вот  такой . Тогда возможно будет потише работать.

----------


## mazzz

Доброго времени суток!!! А если вот такая сборка. Хватит для дома и игрИ? http://www.citilink.ru/configurator/q5447/

Вообще то хотел такую:
Процессор Intel S-775 Core2 Duo (E8400) 3.0 GHz/ 6Mb/ 1333MHz 775-LGA ОЕМ
Мат.пл. ASUS P5Q SE PLUS Soc775 <P45> 1*PCI-e2.0x16, Sound, SATA R., GB LAN, ATX
Модуль DDR-II 2048Mb PC-6400 (800MHz) Kingston <KVR800D2N6/2G>
Модуль DDR-II 2048Mb PC-6400 (800MHz) Kingston <KVR800D2N6/2G>
Накопитель 500 Gb SATA II Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 rpm 16mb  ST3500410AS/418AS 
Видеокарта PCI-E 1024Mb <GF FX-9800GT> DDR3, 256bit Palit HDMI+DVI+TV 
Привод DVD+/-RW Nec AD-5200-S-0B, SATA black
Корпус Foxconn TLA-624 500W 
Вентилятор ZALMAN <CNPS8700 LED> (RTL) for Socket775/754/939/940/AM2(Fan speed)

----------

